# white doe in my backyard



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

ain't she cute?







Dave


----------



## Adam (Aug 19, 2009)

Pretty Neat.


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)

That's really cool. I've never seen an albino out here.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

More cuties:

http://www.outdooroddities.com/2008/03/24/true-twin-albino-deer-seen-in-quincy-michigan/


Ernie


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

apparently there's a whole herd of em living on an abandoned military base in NY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fUnX65RmPko

Dave


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

December Stew:
1 large Onion
1 Stick of Butter
2 tbs of Minced Garlic
1 Lemon squeezed
1 Cup chicken broth
1 large Rutabaga diced
3 large carrots pealed and chopped
blk pepper
salt to taste
2 lbs of venison stew meat (preferably albino)

Melt butter, brown onions and garlic, add pepper, salt and meat. Add lemon juice, chicken broth, and remaining ingredients. Cover and simmer for 2-3 hrs until root vegetables are tender.


----------



## CentralPAguy (Feb 8, 2009)

Drobbins,

That pic was fabulous..


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Great pic. The wonders of nature.


----------



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

bluegrass said:


> (preferably albino)
> 
> Only if you want to loose all hunting privelages for a few years and get a few months bunking with Bubba or Tyrone


----------



## bluegrass (Aug 30, 2006)

Beeslave said:


> bluegrass said:
> 
> 
> > (preferably albino)
> ...


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

> Albino deer are not protected


they are in my backyard
I don't know about you but I gotta live with SWIMBO:doh:
when mama ain't happy ain't nobody happy

Dave


----------

